# Comparo: MB C230 Kompressor



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

There was a C320 up until MY06.


----------



## fm_illuminatus (Jun 13, 2005)

I recently took my 525i for body work (some stupid kid backed into me in the middle of a left hand turn), and ended up with a c240 rental. I HATED the handling on that car. The brakes were soggy (you really had to push to stop), the steering was loose and... springy. There was no power, period. The car felt like a boat. It had lots of cool features though (along with some questionable/useless ones, like a rear sunshade), which begs the question... is that what mercedes and their drivers are all about? It seems like all show, no go to me. 

I'd rather have a car with preformance and a few less shiny things. 

And I spoke with a friend of mine today... a MB E320 owner, and she said handling for all mercedes are the same from the c240 on up, but the E and the S just feel heavier (that's possible? the c240 felt like a truck). But she said she couldn't speak for the amg's. 

Anyone driven a MB AMG? Does mercedes make anything that handles remotely close to BMW?


----------



## fm_illuminatus (Jun 13, 2005)

stylinexpat said:


> It's a lady's car, what you have now is a man's car. My mother has the C230 Compressor. She loves it. Great for a lady. Safe, comfortable, and she is happy that she is driving a Mercedes! I have the 330 ZHP with a Supercharger on it


Wow, this is so true.

I suspect women want to be isolated from the "stresses of the driving experience" where as men would rather have the car be an extension of themselves and "one with the road"... That's the vibe I got from a friend of mine who I was ragging on for buying an E320 over a bmw. She said the "bmw was too sporty for me"... how the hell can a car be _too_ sporty?? :dunno: I guess I would have to be a woman to know.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

fm_illuminatus said:


> .....and ended up with a c240 rental. I HATED the handling on that car. The brakes were soggy (you really had to push to stop), the steering was loose and... springy. There was no power, period. The car felt like a boat......


Off topic. We are talking about the C230 Sport, not the 240. Two completely different cars.



fm_illuminatus said:


> I'd rather have a car with preformance and a few less shiny things.


Yet somehow, you drive a 525A ? ....with and _upgraded badge_? 

Thanks for your valuable input?


----------



## e46supra (Jan 13, 2003)

The lease deals on this car for the ending model year is insane!

$299/month gets you in one.

Make mine a pewter 6-speed haha


----------



## fm_illuminatus (Jun 13, 2005)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Off topic. We are talking about the C230 Sport, not the 240. Two completely different cars.
> 
> Yet somehow, you drive a 525A ? ....with and _upgraded badge_?
> 
> Thanks for your valuable input?


Why is that confusing? The badge says the same as the old one... it's just a bit smaller. Also, I'm looking at trading my 5 in for an m3 or ... m7 (yes, someone custom made one with a hamann v8 engine at 393hp 375ft/lb torque, full hamann m7 body kit, dual exhaust, m5 suspension... and all kinds of good stuff. No, I won't show anyone links or pictures until I have purchased the vehicle. No one is buying it out from under me!!!)


----------



## e46supra (Jan 13, 2003)

M7 hahahaha.

You shouldn't open up that jar of cookies these guys will have a field day on you.

How old are you my friend?


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

e46supra said:


> M7 hahahaha.
> 
> You shouldn't open up that jar of cookies these guys will have a field day on you.
> 
> How old are you my friend?


 : popcorn:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

just driving next to a white c230 kompressor sport on the freeway, very nice looking car :thumbup: Are the front caliper 4-pots?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Jeff_DML said:


> just driving next to a white c230 kompressor sport on the freeway, very nice looking car :thumbup: Are the front caliper 4-pots?


The C55 get 4-pots - the C230 has one or two (can't tell) - they both get the cross drilled rotors

Here's a pic of Mrs. Rizzo's (no chrome badge though...)



.


----------



## fm_illuminatus (Jun 13, 2005)

e46supra said:


> M7 hahahaha.
> 
> You shouldn't open up that jar of cookies these guys will have a field day on you.
> 
> How old are you my friend?


I'm 21. Check my profile, do the math... not difficult. For example: your 28.

How is that relevant anyhow?

What is this "jar of cookies" are you refering to?

I'm was talking about this car:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...d=1,1&item=4574532226&sspagename=STRK:MEBI:IT


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

fm_illuminatus said:


> I'm 21. Check my profile, do the math... not difficult. For example: your 28.
> 
> How is that relevant anyhow?
> 
> ...


nice spelling in the ebay ad :rofl: run away from that one


----------



## 99flhr (Apr 12, 2005)

Jeff_DML said:


> nice spelling in the ebay ad :rofl: run away from that one


 Wish my car had 375 lb. ft of propeller tourge


----------



## e46supra (Jan 13, 2003)

The jar of cookies I speak of is this:

No matter what one does to any non-M BMW including swapping M engines and suspension, you cannot make an M7, M-X5, M-Z4, M318is...etc

There was, is or ever will be a M7. (If BMW does that will be blasphemy to the meaning of BMW Motorsports, as that 7 series is a boat, I should know my dad has a 745i)

Even if you do stuff a S62 with a 6-speed into an 740i short wheelbase and put coilovers and an M bodkit and wheels. It is a 740i, a monster one, but still a 740i.

The only M cars that will EVER exist are the ones with WBS as the first three characters of their chassis VIN.

Sorry, but this has been gone over countless times on every BMW board on the internet.


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

fm_illuminatus said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...d=1,1&item=4574532226&sspagename=STRK:MEBI:IT


Okay...

"AND IF YOU WILL ADD THE RACING OPCTANE BOOSTER TO THE FUEL, YOU WILL BE ABLE TO COMPETE WITH THE 99-01 M5."

So it can beat a 99-01 M5...why not an '02 or '03 :dunno:

IMHO it looks like caca.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

fm_illuminatus said:


> Why is that confusing? The badge says the same as the old one... it's just a bit smaller.......


Know why it's confusing?
Because we are carrying on a nice conversation about theC230. You decide to flame in with some irelevant, derogatory, unfounded comments about a C240 - a completely different car for all intent and purpose...then you have the unmitiagated gall to say:



> I'd rather have a car with preformance and a few less shiny things.


when you own a 525 automatic with a new shiny badge (and it's spelled: performance BTW). I'm pretty sure that Mrs. Rizzo could smoke you anywhere in her Benz, so please be more careful what and who you flame on around here and THINK before you post


----------



## fm_illuminatus (Jun 13, 2005)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Know why it's confusing?
> Because we are carrying on a nice conversation about theC230. You decide to flame in with some irelevant, derogatory, unfounded comments about a C240 - a completely different car for all intent and purpose...then you have the unmitiagated gall to say:
> 
> when you own a 525 automatic with a new shiny badge (and it's spelled: performance BTW). I'm pretty sure that Mrs. Rizzo could smoke you anywhere in her Benz, so please be more careful what and who you flame on around here and THINK before you post


Didn't know you were so touchy. Excuse me if I have a low opinion of mercedes... I didn't mean to "hurt your feelings". I'm sure the rest of us can accomidate you by buttering up your small ego, after all, you spent all that money on the car... we HAVE to "respect" that don't we?

I appoligize Rizzo, I thought this thread was about mercedes, and perhaps experiences with the c-class. I didn't realize this was supposed to be exclusively about _you_ and _your_ car. :bawling: After all, how could I be stupid enough to think that in a thread about a c-class mercedes that my experience with the brand and the class was on topic?

As for my comments being "derogatory" _*I HAVE ALL THE RIGHT IN THE WORLD TO CRITICIZE A BAD CAR... REGARDLESS OF WHETHER IT HURTS YOUR "POOR" FEELINGS OR MAKES YOU FEEL BAD ABOUT YOURSELF*_. You sure didn't keep your mouth shut about my badge. And my comments are hardly unfounded, you seem to have forget _I was stuck with the car for a week_. This is a car forum, remember? It's not all about you. If you don't think I'm right about the c240 being a bad car, and the mercedes being a bad brand in general, then give me a good argument why I'm wrong. Otherwise, can it.

For your thought, performance isn't just about 0-60, it's about turning, braking, general handling and a whole slew of other driving characteristics that make the bmw superior to a mercedes... sure, floor it in your c230, you'll probably win, just don't hit any corners.

Ultimately the only flaming going on here is you attacking my "badge" as if the essence of a car is the numbers on the back. That I changed the FONT SIZE has about zero relavence to my opinion on performance. But maybe attacking my badge makes you feel better about you car. I hope so, you sound like you need some confidence. :thumbup:


----------



## fm_illuminatus (Jun 13, 2005)

e46supra said:


> The jar of cookies I speak of is this:
> 
> No matter what one does to any non-M BMW including swapping M engines and suspension, you cannot make an M7, M-X5, M-Z4, M318is...etc
> 
> ...


Somehow I have faith in alpina's ability to build engines.

You're right, it's not a real m, but there will never be a true m7 in the forseeable future, so it's the next best thing. I think Hamann and Alpina are pretty much the next best thing to true m-sport, and not companies to shake a stick at...

Given the way bmw and m-sport does suspensions, I'm betting that if a true m7 ever came out, it would be agile enough to statisfy most of the fans, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## fm_illuminatus (Jun 13, 2005)

TXE39 said:


> Okay...
> 
> "AND IF YOU WILL ADD THE RACING OPCTANE BOOSTER TO THE FUEL, YOU WILL BE ABLE TO COMPETE WITH THE 99-01 M5."
> 
> ...


Sellers say stuff like that all the time. It's probably not true. That car's way too heavy to beat an m5. (an octane booster isn't going to compensate for 50ft/lb's less of torque and 1000+ extra pounds) However, that doesn't mean its not a nice car.


----------



## fm_illuminatus (Jun 13, 2005)

Jeff_DML said:


> nice spelling in the ebay ad :rofl: run away from that one


You do that 
:thumbup:


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Great way to build your post count :thumbup:

too bad there is not an E39fanatics.com, huh?


----------



## fm_illuminatus (Jun 13, 2005)

I have to agree with you on that one. I searched for it and it didn't come up... 

A dedicated E39 site would definately be nice.

And yes, I am a bit of a fanatic... not just for E39's but for bmw in general


----------



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)

lil' poppa said:


> A C32 or C55 would have been the cat's PJ's, but Hertz didn't offer one for rent. They did offer an S4 cab, however.
> 
> In my OP, I meant to ask whether anyone had any expereince with the 3-liter (280 or 350) C-class, but I mistyped and asked about some imaginary C320.
> 
> Not thinking of making a switch myself, rather, I'd like to present some useful advice to my dad.


Can't offer much in the way of the C280/C350, but I have driven my buddy's C320. Frequently. Unfortunately, it's an '03 model, so I can't really comment upon the interior, as it simply doesn't stack up to the 05+ in that regard.

Personally, I find his C320 to be rather uncompelling, but then again: it's an automatic, it weighs 3450 lbs (at least a couple hundred more than a basic C230K), and the interior is crap. I can speak for the engine...it's torquey but struggles against the car's weight and seems to run out of breath towards the top of the rev band (believe it or not, but my five speed 323i runs with it fairly easily past 70). The steering lacks sharp turn-in and has no road feel whatsoever (not unlike my SL500), but this is typical Benz. My thoughts on the suspension would be irrelevant, because the '05 has been revised (or so I'm told).

Benz can build a competent suspension (with ABC enabled, the SL500 has absolutely no body roll whatsoever), but they almost always fail to match this with communicative steering or brakes. For example, when I push the SL500, it will enter the corner enthusiastically and feel quite competent at first, but will begin to exceed the limits of traction with no warning whatsoever (outside of tire squeal). Because the car has so little body roll and the steering is so numb and light, the car effectively hides it's own weight from the driver, making it difficult to judge just how hard you can push before traction gives way...something I consider dangerous. Not sure if this is also the case in the newer w203's, but I'm willing to bet that it is.


----------



## lil' poppa (Oct 27, 2004)

thanks for all of the feedback. (as I reluctantly cross the benz off the list in favor of a CTS for my dad...)


----------

